# Fostering Hamsters



## Mait (Apr 24, 2017)

Just taking care of this momma and baby till my friend can come get em. Rescued from craigslist. Original owners claimed they were moving and couldn't keep their hoard of hamsters. These girls were the only ones left. Momma is a year old and baby is 6 months.


----------



## InsideSunrise (Apr 28, 2017)

Aww, cute! Good luck with them!


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

They are adorable! I used to have hamsters, and I have to say, they are certainly cute little critters.


----------



## crazyfoxmachine (Apr 20, 2017)

Mait said:


> hoard of hamsters


Good band name


----------

